# Will a coconut hut rot in my aquarium?



## IanHulett (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm going to make a coconut hut for my hermit crabs from a fresh store bought coconut and I'm going to have two sides. Will the coconut shell rot in water? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

No, it does not rot. I have had several of broods Nanacara in half nutshell. It has been preserved.


----------

